# 2003 mk4 GTi: Relay 173 & headlight switch TFL pin



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

Alright, I used the bend TFL pin method for over 5 years with no issue until the past year. The issue is the xenon bulb on the driver side flickers, turn back on, and eventually, turn off. To get it back on, turn off the headlights and turn it back on. Lately, on my commute to work, I ran into 3 or more blackouts.
Tonight, I unbent the TFL pin on the headlight switch and removed relay 173. Obviously, I lost the parking brake indicator. This will soon be fixed by opening up the relay and desoldering the coil.
Question... with relay 173 removed, do I also need to bend the TFL pin on the headlight switch?


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: 2003 mk4 GTi: Relay 173 & headlight switch TFL pin (Imola Yellow GTi)*

Update
Not one black out during this morning's commute and headlight appears slightly brighter.
Will still de-solder the coil inside the relay and reinstall to retain the parking brake light.
After that, I'm repinning the the headlight wires to directly use the 12-pin plug. Anyone know where I can purchase the pins and correct crimping tool?


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: 2003 mk4 GTi: Relay 173 & headlight switch TFL pin (Imola Yellow GTi)*

I ran the headlights on the commute back home and noticed that the driver side went out.
Hmm... so the relay was not the problem, but removing it did make an improvement in the lighting.
I swapped the bulbs, and foretunately, the black out went from the driverside to the passenger side. It appears that I have a bulb going bad over the past 2 years and only recently has the blackout frequency increased.


----------

